# Bold Eyes - Fotd



## prettysecrets (Nov 30, 2008)

2................


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Love Love!! The last two pictures of you are just stunning!! You are just too pretty!~!

I am begging for a tut  on this look....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2008)

#1, I like this a lot

#2, I couldnt let some guys see me without makeup, so u are brave

#3, HOORAY for passing ur test! I am going thru the same thing right now (keep failing parallel parking) but Im waiting for the day i pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Go girl


----------



## prettysecrets (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_#1, I like this a lot

#2, I couldnt let some guys see me without makeup, so u are brave

#3, HOORAY for passing ur test! I am going thru the same thing right now (*keep failing parallel parking*) but Im waiting for the day i pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats the same thing that happened to me!! I was so upset but as soon as I got home I made another appt. for another test!!

I practiced, just about 2 hours and got the hang of it. Though I did run over one cone.lol. YOU CAN DO IT!!!! DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love Love!! The last two pictures of you are just stunning!! You are just too pretty!~!

I am begging for a tut on this look...._

 
I want to do tutortials, gotta get the hang of it! One day though! Thxs so much!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 30, 2008)

so creative.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 30, 2008)

Very Pretty!!
And congratulations on the BF and the license!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 30, 2008)

You are soooo pretty!! This look is so beautiful!  I have got to go get Siss tomorrow. I see lots of WOC raving about it. I have so many nude l/s already but I guess 1 more won't hurt.


----------



## Mac_Cherry (Nov 30, 2008)

Girl..........  You really did AWESOME work...  That is such a great look.  I would like to watch a tutorial on this look........


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 30, 2008)

so cute !!! congrats on ur license !!! blahh i failed my road test the first time but not bcuz of parking, bcuz he said i turned too short (and the whole time i was so worried about the parking, and i did it perfect lol).... i havent taken it again cuz i feel like ima fail again =/


----------



## imatocophobic (Nov 30, 2008)

very creative!
and..
i think you are beautiful even without make up! sooo..congrats with the bf and for passing ur driving test!


----------



## belle89 (Nov 30, 2008)

I always love your looks, girl. And congrats on the driving test and BF. I hope all works out. Now if only I snag one somewhere, LOL


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 30, 2008)

Ooh, this look is absolutely beautiful!
Congrats on the test and boyfriend.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2008)

This is sooo hawt! Its mod, but wearable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason reminds me of a FAFI look..


----------



## joey444 (Nov 30, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_This is sooo hawt! Its mod, but wearable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason reminds me of a FAFI look.._

 
lol,thats what I thought to after I was done!! I started out trying to do one thing but my brushes took over and created this!


----------



## elongreach (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful!  Congrats on the license!  Be careful on the roads!


----------



## carandru (Dec 1, 2008)

Very cute!  I love it and will probably be trying this. I need to get some more nude lippies


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 1, 2008)

You're adorable.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 1, 2008)

Very pretty and congratulations.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 1, 2008)

congratulations!!!! 
i really like this look, very editorial-ish


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats on the road test passing!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats on #1 and #2!
#1 ur work is amazing!
#2 Thank You for the larger pics, I always like ur work but with all the special  affects, sometimes I can't really see them to well. 

 This is gorgeous!

Adding Siss l/s to my holiday list!


----------



## tmc089 (Dec 1, 2008)

You look great!! And congrats on the new man and passing your test!! Horray for you!


----------



## CuppyCakes (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow i love this look and i love that you are gonna wear it out!

Work it girl! lol and congrats


----------



## glossygirl (Dec 1, 2008)

very creative, you're pretty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 1, 2008)

Loving this mod look on you... you totally rock it!

And congrats on the new BF and passing your driving test! Yaaay!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 1, 2008)

really creative, i like it


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love this look


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG you're effin beautiful...red lips would look awesome on you....congratz on passing your driving test (i myself thought i would never learn to drive but was surprised that once i focused and tried it out it was actually super easy)

congratz on your new bf...you always remember the first one


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations on your driving license *vroom vroom* and on your new "lucky" guy.  Of Course you are fabulously beautiful with out makeup, it's an expression of your inner beauty.  I am so happy for you, and love this FOTD


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 1, 2008)

Always like your looks! And good luck with the new man and congrats on your driver's license. I also failed the first time bcuz of parking but a few weeks later I passed...


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing! You are very talented!


----------



## nanefy (Dec 1, 2008)

Love it, love it love it!!

Definitely try and be without makeup in front of people, I think that is REALLY important.  Don't get me wrong, I frickin LOVE makeup!!!! but women should feel comfortable with or without makeup.  We are all beautiful the way god made us and I think that we should all make each other feel beautiful with or without it, because I think as women we can all make each other feel quite insecure at times.  If you feel comfortable in your own skin, you'll be more confident as a result.  

Anyway enough from the life coach!!!!! lol.  Loved the look keep it up and defo post some more!!!

Ciao xxx


----------



## mslips (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats on both things girl! this look is nice, i see you have natural beauty too tho!


----------



## JollieJanice (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh I agree the last too looks so pretty. I mean they are just beautiful.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats! Love the look!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats on your driving test and on your new man!  You sound like you are in the bubble of love, congrats. ;-)

This look is hot!


----------



## ladyx (Dec 2, 2008)

wauw!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new boyfriend and driving license!!
Love the bold look!

You're so lucky, here in Canada we have to wait 21 days in between failed driving tests... Good thing I got it on the second try


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_Congrats on the new boyfriend and driving license!!
Love the bold look!

You're so lucky, here* in* *Canada we have to wait 21 days in between failed driving tests*... Good thing I got it on the second try _

 
Thats awful!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 3, 2008)

omg so pretty and creative !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i totally love the black/white combo, it looks
gorgeous on everyone ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and contgrats to passing that test.
and ofc to ur new bf, he's a lucky guy


----------



## makeba (Dec 3, 2008)

Your sooo pretty!!! congrats on the driving test and the wonderful boyfriend!! Siss is soo lovely on you! i cant wait to receive mine. its such a lovely color on you!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 3, 2008)

You are gorgeous and I love all the looks you do. You are beyond creative with your fotd's. CONGRATS on passing your road test. I keep refusing to take the test for cfear of failing. lol. You have inspired me so thank you ;-)


----------



## Nox (Dec 3, 2008)

This look is beautiful.  It's so chic and mod looking.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay! Sounds like an awesome time for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And your makeup....flawless....


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay! Sounds like an awesome time for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your makeup....flawless....


----------



## Regality101 (Dec 3, 2008)

Work it!  Loves it!


----------



## b-morediva (Dec 4, 2008)

this is soo creative!! I love it!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jan 13, 2009)

wow , now that is *BOLD *. haha , it's so pretty i couldnt find a place where to where it though


----------



## luvmkup (Jan 14, 2009)

That is so great about the license and the BF seeing you without makeup! Not great about the cop, but we won't focus on that. You look like a living DOLL in these pics, no joke.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 14, 2009)

Stunning!! 

And congrats on your test and boyfraan! I remember how awesome it felt to pass that stupid thing haha.


----------

